# [O-T] El final de darketernal y la detención de BorR@asS

## sefirotsama

¿Conocíais los foros de Darketernal?

Los que no lo hayáis podido conocer... sería como la mezquita del warez en español.

Ha caido la mayor pagina de warez jamás creada en territorio español y también en europa (con mucha seguridad). Gracias a su fundador BorR@asS millones de personas accedieron a software privado de manera gratuita. Aunque la solución a la piratería pudiera ser el Software Libre, merece una mención al (seguramente) mayor "pirata" informático.

Fuente oficial: http://www.ayudaborrass.org/

Fecha: 29-6-2007

El sitio web www.darketernal.net ha sido cerrado por orden judicial y continúa una investigación al respecto contra su webmaster BoRr@sS

A continuación, les brindamos un detalle de los hechos.

 *http://www.ayudaborras.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola a todos.
> 
> Para los que ya le conocéis, no necesita presentación, pero para los que no, os voy hablar de lo que ha pasado con nuestro amigo BoRr@sS.
> ...

 

Por lo que a mi respeta se merece almenos la mención en cada uno de los foros de la red y una consideración por su labor sin ningún animo de lucro.

----------

## i92guboj

No conozco el caso, y no es algo que me interese para nada, pero si lo que

"compartía" ese personaje no era suyo, eso es claramente ilegal. Si no estamos

de acuerdo con la licencia cerrada de un producto, lo que tenemos que hacer es

no usarlo. Punto. Ni ilusión, ni grandes compañías, ni altruismo, ni historias.

Altruista es el que vive con lo justo y se gasta lo que tiene en hacer un pozo

en un pueblo africano. No el que piratea juegos con la excusa de que son caros

y bla bla bla. Si esto es apología del warez, disiento totalmente del contenido de

ese artículo o lo que sea.

Parafraseando a este hombre: "que es? que porque no tenga dinaro no tengo derecho

a disfrutar de mi mercedes benz como todo el mundo?"

Respuesta: pues no, si no se tiene no se tiene. Es un asco, pero la vida es así.

Eso no da derecho a nadie para robar nada, y hacer de Robin Hood. Si no se tiene

para un video juego, y la familia no llega a fin de mes, lo que hay que hacer

es jugar al ajedrez. Y usar software libre.

No siento simpatía por el software privativo, en grado alguno. Pero tampoco

me voy a rebajar a robarlo.

Supongo que opiniones habrá de todos los tipos. Pero no quiero que con cosas como ésta, 

la gente piense que la comunidad GNU/Linux/Gentoo está por apoyar el warez o cualquier

otra forma ilegal de distribución de software.

Mi humilde aportación.

PD.: Si me equivoco en algo, corrígeme, no conozco al hombre ni su caso, 

pero si es un distribuidor de warez, entonces lo que he dicho es lo que pienso,

otra cosa es que la justicia sobreactúe, o no actúe correctamente. Eso habría

que verlo. La única fuente de información que tenemos es la de ese lado, y yo

normalmente no funciono bien si colo conozco un lado de las cosas.

----------

## Pep

No puedo estar más de acuerdo, i92guboj.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> La ultima cuenta suya de mail que sé es ésta: borrass2007@hotmail.com por si queréis decirle algo.

 

Supongamos que realmente pasó todo lo que explica el sujeto que escribe el mensaje... Que buena forma de recolectar direcciones de email válidas para hacer SPAM, no?

Lo último que necesito es mas SPAM en mi casilla.

Si no hay con que pagarlo, entonces a piratearlo, pero sabiendo que es delito, sabiendo que la propiedad privada es eso, privada, y lo que se está haciendo es robo, lisa y llanamente. Los precios por licencias al menos en Argentina son privativos si tenemos en cuenta que la relación con el dolar es 3 a 1 y 4 a 1 con el euro...

Una licencia de Windows Vista Ultimate cuesta $ARG 1200 donde un sueldo estándar es de $ARG 1000/1200 mensuales por lo general.

(Suerte que de este lado del charco, apenas si hay controles y legislación al respecto... jeje)

No uso software libre por que sea gratuito, eso es solo uno de los tantos alicientes adicionales de la cuestión, pero si tuviera que pagar por software teniendo alternativas libres, no pagaría aun que me sobrara el dinero.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La ultima cuenta suya de mail que sé es ésta:
> 
> borrass2007@hotmail.com por si queréis decirle algo. 
> 
> Supongamos que realmente pasó todo lo que explica el sujeto que escribe el
> ...

 

Es una forma como otra de captar adeptos, y de paso convertirse en martir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no hay con que pagarlo, entonces a piratearlo, pero sabiendo que es delito,
> 
> sabiendo que la propiedad privada es eso, privada, y lo que se está haciendo es
> ...

 

Entiendo y comparto tus puntos de vista uno por uno. No vamos a ser hipócritas:

si hubiera que robar para vivir, todos lo hariamos, y más si tenemos una familia.

Además, esos precios que dices son más que abusivos, pero no me sorprenden, según

tengo entendido hasta el precio de los libros es abusivo por aquellos lares. Una

verdadera lástima, porque eso los pone aún más en desventaja con respecto a la

telebasura, que es barata y fácil de digerir.

Pero de ahí a creerse un cruzado benévolo, cuando lo que se está haciendo es

llanamente robar, hay un trecho bueno. Va a resultar que el chaval este es Ghandi

reencarnado y nadie lo sabía. Robar cuando no hay necesidad, y además para algo

TOTALMENTE SUPERFLUO, jamás, y digo jamás, podrá ser visto por mis ojos como

un acto bondadoso, caritativo, ni como medio para lograr un bien mayor. Es

simplemente robar para satisfacer un capricho. En el caso del que descarga el 

warez, sus ganas de jugar o lo que sea. En el caso de este chaval, pues seguramente

la necesidad de reconocimiento que no supo encontrar en otro lado.

No olvidemos que las compañías de software, en su mayoría, son equipos pequeños.

Estamos tan acostumbrados a usar la palabra "Compañía" que pierde todo su

significado humano. Todo el mundo no es Microsoft, ni Macromedia. La mayoría

de equipos de programación son pequeños, duermen poco, y trabajan mucho, venden

software por cuatro duros, necesitan comer como todos, y seguramente no tengan

para comprar juegos, pero tampoco lo necesitan, porque están ocupados haciendo

otras cosas. Otras cosas por las que no paga nadie en un gran porcentaje de los

casos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A todo esto, nunca llegué a conocer la página de la discordia darkethernal, pero acabo de verla en la caché de google... Por lo que veo, es lo mismo que hace MocoSoft, página que ya tiene por lo menos 8 o 9 años. Entonces, por que tanto alboroto?

ya aparecerá otro Robin Hood que reemplace a Jack@ss o como se llame con su paginita que recopila warez, mientras, ahi tienen a mocosoft que será el próximo en caer en la volteada seguramente.

Salud!

----------

## Noss

Hummm!! yo no estoy de acuerdo con que se use software de forma ilegal, aunque no soy tan falso para admitir que en mi equipo personal no tenga algo así.. En primer lugar porque no tengo pasta para pagar esas licensias abusivas, en segundo porque aunque lo tenga no lo pienso pagar. Siempre que puedo  prefiero irme a algo de software libre que si bien no todo es gratuito si que suele ser más barato. De la misma forma que no estoy de acuerdo con el uso de software ilegal, tampoco lo estoy con los precios abusivos, y pensandolo bien, creo que la única forma de combatir esta lacra de los precios y licensias abusivas (si la gente leyera muchas licensias jamás darían a aceptar), es el no uso de estos programas ni legalmente ni ilegalmente. Pero claro, desde que algunas aplicaciones se consolidan en el mercado y se hacen casi como un estandard, no queda otra muchas veces que comprar o piratear ese programa...

De todas formas yo no conozco ese caso en particular, pero siempre que no haya habido ánimo de lucro, a mi me parecería abusivo penas tales como la cárcel o multas enormes, repito, siempre que no exista ánimo de lucro.

Un saludo y viva el software libre! que además en su mayoría no tiene nada que envidar en calidad al privativo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Un saludo y viva el software libre! que además en su mayoría no tiene nada que envidar en calidad al privativo

 

Y que en algunos casos, lo supera ampliamente... Amarok por ejemplo, la envidia de todos los usuarios de windows a los que les he mostrado lo que es capaz de hacer.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

***EDITO*** Me olvidaba de Beryl, que está logrando que muchos quieran linux solo por que se ve bonito!

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero de ahí a creerse un cruzado benévolo, cuando lo que se está haciendo es
> 
> llanamente robar, hay un trecho bueno

 

mas cuando en segun q sitios la cantidad de banners porno y de casinos dan un buen dinero al mes, muchas veces abusando de los fallos de seguridad de los navegadores y metiendo morralla en los pcs que van desde troyanos hasta spywares que no se pueden ni quitar, dinero el cual no va precisamente a la caridad

----------

## sunbqto

[quote="i92guboj"]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No olvidemos que las compañías de software, en su mayoría, son equipos pequeños.
> 
> Estamos tan acostumbrados a usar la palabra "Compañía" que pierde todo su
> ...

 

    Soy un venezolano, recorrido por tres continentes, mis 4 ultimos años  en Cleveland, Ohio y he vivido en carne propia como la pirateria e inconsciencia de la sociedad corrupta va desmoronando a estos pequeños equipos e individuos independientes, sin oportunidad de defenderse de este gran fenomeno que les avasalla. 

  La informatica y las telecomunicaciones, son los sucesos de mayor crecimieto, tanto, que escapa a cualquier legislación ya sea por negligencia o X causa, pero al final siempre los perjudicados son y seguiran siendo estos pequeños equipos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Noss wrote:*   

> siempre que no haya habido ánimo de lucro, a mi me parecería abusivo penas tales como la cárcel o multas enormes, repito, siempre que no exista ánimo de lucro.
> 
> Un saludo y viva el software libre! que además en su mayoría no tiene nada que envidar en calidad al privativo

 

Es eso, por ese sencillo motivo. Sin embargo mi opinión es que si NO EXISTIERA la posibilidad de vulnerar los sistemas anticopia/antipirateo del software privado creo que la comunidad de software libre avanzaria mucho más.

Si automáticamente todo el software privado que no haya sido adquirido legalmente (o sin licencia) quedase anulado por completo/inutilizado seria una oportunidad de oro para las comunidades Linux y Software libre en general, permitiendo revolucionar este mundillo.

Desengañemonos: hay más usuarios sin licencia que con licencia legal respecto los programas privados de pago.

Lo único por lo que creo que ha merecido la pena mencionarlo es porqué este señor ha sido el número 1 durante años en el pirateo a través de la red con sus Todo En Uno (incluían una burrada de software con sus llaves y respectivos cracks haciendo gratuito software que no lo era).

Ha ayudado a mucha gente a seguir viviendo sin preocuparse por las licencias de sus programas, y eso ha empeorado la visión del mundo de la informática como negocio en general.

----------

